
A few thoughts on SSL Search - jlhamilton
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/google-secure-search/
======
pwim
In the post, the author mentions he doesn't want hotels or cafes snooping on
his search. However, I fail to see why search is any more important than the
results a user visits (which most likely will not be ssl).

If someone truly wants privacy, they should use something like tor.

